# Contador's Hat



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get the hat Contador is wearing in this picture?

https://www.pezcyclingnews.com/photos/races09/misc09/astana-lanciearm.jpg


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I give, Who?


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, that was a typo. Lets try it now.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry, can't help you out.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Cool looking Hat!


----------



## adimiro (Jun 28, 2007)

Not to hijack this thread but....the photo begs for some captions...come on, express yourselves!!!


----------



## Aquamarinos (Mar 27, 2008)

soon here
http://www.albertocontador.es/tienda.php


----------



## Basque Power (Jun 27, 2008)

:blush2: 
View attachment 149697


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

im sure thats a custom hat because thats his victory salute he shoots the gun. so I dont think your able to get one.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I think the quote under the symbol on Contador's hat is "I'M WITH STUPID"


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

Aquamarinos said:


> soon here
> http://www.albertocontador.es/tienda.php


Thanks


----------



## nicks2192 (Jan 25, 2008)

the only reason I said i dont think your gonna be able to get one is because the pros shops suck they say coming soon but they never get there


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Why don't..*

Why don't you just buy a white hat and go to a emproider shop and have them stitch you up one? I'm sure it'd be cheaper.. 

My caption: They are both thinking: "This guy is nuts if he thinks I'm gonna bow to him, I'm the greatest.."


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Did he get a free bowl of soup with that hat? Weak salute, cheap looking hat.


----------



## Jimbolaya (Jun 2, 2008)

Lance just said, "you have soft hands, yeah, you can be my B1tch."


----------

